# Leeks, leeks, leeks, leeks and... leeks, and a lot of pictures



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Leeks are more than just a soup ingredient. Yesterday I made the salmon and leeks dish and suddenly realized how much recipes I have with leeks. Here's a few things you can do with them. Hope you enjoy them.

Let's agree on all of the dishes below; we use the white part with a slight bit of the green left. The top green goes in your soup.

Also, cut leeks first, then wash them. There might be a lot of dirt and sand in them.

Leeks need to be just soft, no crunchy modernism like al dente!

*1. Leeks wok with salmon and potato;*

- quarter leeks lenghtwise, then in chunks

- put oil in the wok and heat to medium, add 1/4 teaspoon of each; mustard seeds (black+white) + coriander seeds + caraway seeds + fenegric seeds. Fry and stir slowly until mustard seeds start to pop.

- add leeks with some drops of washing water still on. Let fry on medium heat and toss regularly. 

- when done; add a few drops of vinegar and a 2 tbsp of cream, stir

- while leeks are on the fire, fry salmon chunks separately in a frying pan on high heat. Salt & dip topside in sesame seeds. Fry cooked and cooled potato cubes in another pan at high heat. 

　

*2. Leeks wok and beef;*

- same cutting as above

- same procedure with spices as above, but this time I used only black mustard seeds and cumin seeds

- same as above for the frying until soft.

- when done; add a few drops of vinegar and 2 tbsp of shoyu (Japanese soy sauce)

- marinate chunks of beef in sunflower oil + pepper + thyme + garlic. Remove garlic and fry quickly in a separate frying pan on high heat. Salt.



*3. Pork and leeks;*

- this time, cut leeks in chunks

- sweat in butter, add a bottom of chickenstock and let braise until leeks are soft (put tip of a knife in to test)

- when done, add cream and a little turmeric and let reduce some. Add a little more chickenstock if necessary

- pork; marinate in oil + pepper + crumbled dried sage. Fry in hot pan until colored, cover with aluminiumfoil and let fry on very low heat until done.



*4. Leeks gratin;*

- this time cut leeks in 5 inch long chunks

- boil or braise until soft

- wrap in thin slices of ham

- cover with Mornay (béchamel + cheese) and let gratin in the oven.





*5. Leeks quiche;*

- cut leeks in chunks and sweat in butter or oil until soft. Same for any other veggie in there (I added left-over aubergine)

- put a sheet of puff pastry in a mold. No pre-baking needed.

- fill with veggies, (fried)bacon, cheese... whatever you like in there. This is a veggie pie, not a cream pie, so you should add a lot of veggies etc.

- cover with egg/cream mixture. Ratio 1 egg per 250 ml. Add another yolk for smoothness. (You mostly will need no more than 250 ml cream)

- 180°C/350°F for around 45 minutes. Lift the bottom gently with a long knife or so, it has to be nicely colored before removing from the oven!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Wonderful pics.  I love leeks.  I get some nice ones here but tend to showcase them the most in the fall when they are in season.  I love them in potato soups, fritattas, and I have a killer recipe for braised leeks and papardelle with pangratatta from Jamie Oliver.  Also if you leave them whole and cut them into 2 inch cylinders you can stand them up in a pan greased with butter, lay bacon over them and roast them in the oven.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Leeks are a major part of British cooking.  The leek is one of the symbols of Wales (the other one being the daffodil!).  Many Scots dishes use a lot of leeks, including Cock a leekie soup (chicken and leek soup).  I use them in quiches a lot as I prefer their texture to onions.  I even use them in Quiche Lorraine!  I also cook them in the old standby dish of wrapping in ham (I use locally smoked ham, similar to Parma) and layering in a dish and covered with a good cheese sauce made with Isle of Mull cheddar (one of our best cheeses).

Love, love, leeks!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Chris,

You have been busy and how !

_" Hope you enjoy them. " _That is an understatement. You have taken a versatile vegetable and transformed into many tasty dishes.

When I saw your post it reminded me of tarte aux poireau et tapenade , prasoryzo (with lots of dill), and vicyssoise.

Thank you.


----------



## cami (Mar 29, 2011)

The quiche looks especially good. I too love leaks, and their wonderful delicate flavor. Unfortunately Colorado doesn't seem to stock very many in their grocery stores. I find myself having to travel to the local health food store to find them.  I am actually heading out the door right now to try and find some for chestnut soup.  Love the pictures!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Unfortunately the winterleeks season is coming to an end.

I like the few extra suggestions so far for preparing leeks. Please don't hesitate to post any additional recipes or suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Great pics and suggestions Chris.  I like to use leeks where the stronger taste of onion is not wanted,  Leeks are still good here at the moment so you've got me going on using some.  They are much gentler in flavour than onions, or, can also combine with onions to let the onions down somewhat.

If you can get young leeks, they can be blanched quickly for a few minutes, even just 1.30 or 2 mins, then tossed in plain oil (as in canola),then S&P and chargrilled.  They are great this way.  Pretty much like doing asparagus, and used in the same way. Beautiful.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Here in US the average home does not use leek. I am noticing however that they are starting to use shallots maybe leek will be next.

CHRIS your pictures are very nice as are the dishes themselves.


----------



## nullifygirls (Mar 25, 2011)

i love Leeks wok and beef, I am going to make this one on my next day off- sounds 

wonderful.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement people!

The reason why I made two of these leek recipes in a wok, nullifygirls,  is simply because I make 3-5 leeks in one go and I need a big pan. A wok pan works very easy, although I never put a high flame under it. Just remember leeks have to be completely done, not crunchy at all.

@DC Sunshine; there's a place in Spain where they celebrate the first young leeks and make something like you suggest. I don't remember the exact place, been many times in Spain but never in that region. I do know they roast very young fresh leeks on a terracotta rooftile and serve them grilled, almost blackened on that tile.

@ChefEd; I hope the US starts to eat leeks Ed, such a lovely veg. Didn't know leeks and shallots were not that popular in the US. A big hole in the US food market for people seeking opportunities imo! I know of a few places where they only sell quiches of all kinds. They are sold out, every day,... around noon. All quiches are baked and the only thing you need to do is to reheat them gently in your oven, or eat them cold. If I were to emigrate to the US, I would start a chain of quiche shops asap! So easy to make and the variations are endless.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

In US I think most people think Leeks are only for Vichysoise or Potate Parisenne. I agree with you its a shame . I love them braised as a vegetable.


----------



## siloway (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks tasty. My favorite way to eat leeks is steamed, then leave to cool 5 mins and serve whole and warm with a vinaigrette dressing delicious, just like grandma used to make em, except we hated them as kids /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif.


----------

